# Verizon Bloatware



## tv31284 (Jun 10, 2011)

I know there's a stripped ROM but I was wondering if anyone had an idea which apps were safe to remove. From some of the comments it seemed like the stripped ROM had some issues due to too many things being taken out.


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm not sure since I will be rooting tonight. But the best way to find out would be to use Titanium Backup and freeze the application and if it causes an issue then unfreeze. If it doesn't then you can remove it (or just rename the apk).


----------



## Husker_fan (Nov 17, 2011)

I just disabled them with the stock app manager. Its works on almost all the bloat.

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## sfobrien (Aug 3, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> I'm not sure since I will be rooting tonight. But the best way to find out would be to use Titanium Backup and freeze the application and if it causes an issue then unfreeze. If it doesn't then you can remove it (or just rename the apk).


I agree this is best way.


----------



## jhssal (Nov 19, 2011)

I removed most of VZW, Samsung, Google, Yahoo apps by using TB. Just backed up and then deleted in case I need them. I don't have any problems yet...


----------



## Dafryinpan (Dec 20, 2011)

tv31284 said:


> I know there's a stripped ROM but I was wondering if anyone had an idea which apps were safe to remove. From some of the comments it seemed like the stripped ROM had some issues due to too many things being taken out.


Where is the striped Rom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Dafryinpan said:


> Where is the striped Rom?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


^^^^ Up at the top of the threads in the Verizon development section

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29331-rom-stock-i535vralf2-stripped-rooted/


----------



## Dafryinpan (Dec 20, 2011)

landshark said:


> ^^^^ Up at the top of the threads in the Verizon development section
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29331-rom-stock-i535vralf2-stripped-rooted/


I don't think I'm seeing it, because I'm using Rootz on my phone..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Dafryinpan said:


> I don't think I'm seeing it, because I'm using Rootz on my phone..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The link to the ROM thread is in my post. Are you on the Rootz app or tapatalk, or are you going to the site through your phones browser? If you are on one of the apps, look at the top of the page, you will then see the development sections, click on the Verizon one, and you will see the striped ROM thread


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i disabled them and im liking stock touchwiz...


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Remember since we are on ICS we can disable most of the bloat without root in the basic app manager. Frankly I think they only put like 8 or 9 apps on there which is far better than the 20+ some of the older phones


----------



## tv31284 (Jun 10, 2011)

Dafryinpan said:


> Where is the striped Rom?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29331-rom-stock-i535vralf2-stripped-rooted/

On the other forum he posted a couple of flash able zips for cm9's launcher and browser and I must say I really am enjoying touch wiz more than I thought I would.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

oddball said:


> Remember since we are on ICS we can disable most of the bloat without root in the basic app manager. Frankly I think they only put like 8 or 9 apps on there which is far better than the 20+ some of the older phones


It's a lot more than 8 or 9. You cant visually see all the shit


----------

